# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Մաշկի խնամք և կոսմետոլոգիա

## docart

Այս բաժնում կարող եք հարցեր ուղղել մաշկի ճիշտ խնամքի , բուժական կոսմետոլոգիայի: Ես և Հովուլիկը լինելով այդ բնագավառի մասնագետներ, սիրով կպատասխանենք: Այստեղ կարող ենք քննարկել մազահեռացումից, մազաթափությունից, մաշկի ծերացում, կնճիռներ եղունգների խնամքից, թե ով ինչպիսի շամպուններ , կրեմներ պետք է օգտագործի, որոնք են այսօր հայաստանյան շուկայի որակյալ պրեպարատները, ինչ են իրենցից ներկայացնում բուժական կոսմետոլոգիական պրոցեդուրաները.... Իսկ ովքեր ունեն այնպիսի խնդիրներ , որ չեն ուզենա համընդհանուր քննարկման դնել, կարող են առանձին նամակով տեղեկացնել:  Գաղտնիությունն երաշխավերում ենք :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Ես հարց ունեմ, ինձ հետաքրքիր է ղազամաշկ կամ բադամաշկ ասվածը, այսինքն երբ մարմինը մի տեսակ փշոտած է, դրա դեմ միջոց կա, թե մարդ ամբողջ կյանքում ստիպված է այդպես էլ յոլա գնալ

----------


## docart

Այդ հիվանդությունը ավելի շատ վիճակը կոչվում է մազային որքին: Այդ երևույթը ժառանգական է, ծնողներից որևէ մեկից է ժառանգվում և լինում է ավելի շատ բազուկների հետին և ազրերի առաջային մակերեսներին: Ի դեպ, դա ամռանը քչանում է, այնպես որ այս շրջանում ինչքան կարող եք արևային լոգանքներ ընդունեք:
կարող եմ նշել մի քանի պրեպարատներ, որոնք կօգնեն, բայց հաճախ դրանց օգտագործման կարիք կլինի: Այն արմատապես չի վերանա և կփոխանցվի սերունդներին:
Կարող եք օգտագործել Hair Out lotion և Silkaderm cream օրական երկու անգամ: Առաջին պրեպարատի անունը թող չզարմացնի, հիվանդության բնույթն էլ հենց այն է, որ մազը դուրս չի գալիս և այդ հատվածը խցանված է կերատինային խցանով:

----------


## Apsara

Իսկ բնական միջոցներից միայն արևային վաննաները կասես՞ իսկ հաճախակի մեսումը կոշտ սպունգով, կամ ապրելաձևի փոփոխումը կապված ուտելու հետ

----------


## docart

Այս երևույթը սննդի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Սպունգն էլ այդքան օգուտ չի տա, կարող է նույնիսկ ավելի գրգռես: Ապրելաձևի փոփոխությունից կարելի է ավելի խոնավ , ծովափնյա բնակավայր տեղապեխվել և նաև կարելի է խոնավեցնեղ կրեմներ ավելի շատ օգտագործել:

----------


## Amaru

Հմ... Ես էլ հարց ունեմ: Ի՞նչ միջոցներ խորհուրդ կտաք վիտիլիգոն գոնե միիի քիչ ծածկելու համար... Ինձ շատ չէր անհանգտասցնի, եթե դեմքի վրա չլիներ  :Cry:  Հա, անցնում ա արդեն, բայց ես ահավոր կոմպլեքսավորվում եմ...  :Blush:  Խնդրում եմ, կոնկրետ անվանումներ նշեք, քանի որ շատ բաներ եմ փորձել, բայց ախր մինիմալ օգուտ չեն տալիս...

----------


## Lapterik

Կա՞ն միջոցներ այտերի մազանոթները նեղացնելու համար, հատկապես արևից ու նյարդանանալուց այտերը կարմրում են (երևի հենց մազանոթներն են լայնանում, չգիտեմ): Իսկ լազերային ճանապարհով դրանց բուժումը վտանգավոր է՞:

----------


## docart

> Հմ... Ես էլ հարց ունեմ: Ի՞նչ միջոցներ խորհուրդ կտաք վիտիլիգոն գոնե միիի քիչ ծածկելու համար... Ինձ շատ չէր անհանգտասցնի, եթե դեմքի վրա չլիներ  Հա, անցնում ա արդեն, բայց ես ահավոր կոմպլեքսավորվում եմ...  Խնդրում եմ, կոնկրետ անվանումներ նշեք, քանի որ շատ բաներ եմ փորձել, բայց ախր մինիմալ օգուտ չեն տալիս...


Շատ հաճախ վիտիլիգոն առաջանում է վահանաձև գեղձի հիվանդությունների ժամանակ: Եթե այն ստուգված է և հորմոնները նորմայի սահմաններում են, ապա նոր կարելի է սկսել բուժումը: Եվ բուժման ընթացը շատ դանդաղ է, այնպես որ ամենօրյա զննումից փոփոխություն չեք նկատի: Մենք վարվում ենք հետևյալ կերպ. նկարում ենք վիտիլիգոյի օջախները ֆոտոապարատով ամեն ամիս, և ամեն ամիս համեմատում նախորդ նկարի հետ: Այդ ժամանակ հնարավոր է տեսնել փոփոխությունը: Կոնկրետ դեղեր և քսուկներ կան, որոնք դա բուժում են, բայց հիմա չեմ ուզենա նշի, քանի որ չեմ ուզում դա լինի առանց հսկողության և անկանոն:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Կա՞ն միջոցներ այտերի մազանոթները նեղացնելու համար, հատկապես արևից ու նյարդանանալուց այտերը կարմրում են (երևի հենց մազանոթներն են լայնանում, չգիտեմ): Իսկ լազերային ճանապարհով դրանց բուժումը վտանգավոր է՞:


Առանց տեսնել հաստատ բան չեմ ասի, բայց ենթադրում եմ , որ դա ռոզացեա կամ նույն կուպեռոզ հիվանդությունն է: Չնայած եթե դա Ձեր համար եք հարցնում, այն այդան երիտասարդ տարիքում հաճախ չի հանդիպում: Միջոցներ շատ կան, բայց առանց տեսնել կոնկրետ անուններ չեմ նշի: Մի մտածեք թե չեմ ուզում ասել, քանի որ որոշ բժիշներին բնորոշ  կերպար եմ  ուզում ընդունել, պարզապես սա այն ոլորտն է, որ ուրիշ որևէ մեկի նկարագրությամբ դիագնոզ դնել պետք չէ: Իսկ լազեր խորհուդ չէի տա, քանի որ լազերի հեռավոր ազդեցությունների մասին դեռ այդքան ուսումնասիրություններ չկան, այնպես որ ռիսկի պետք չէ գնալ:

----------


## Lapterik

> Չնայած եթե դա Ձեր համար եք հարցնում, այն այդան երիտասարդ տարիքում հաճախ չի հանդիպում:


Իմ համար էի հարցնում: 
Հ.Գ. Ապրես, շնորհակալ եմ: :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

> Շատ հաճախ վիտիլիգոն առաջանում է վահանաձև գեղձի հիվանդությունների ժամանակ: Եթե այն ստուգված է և հորմոնները նորմայի սահմաններում են, ապա նոր կարելի է սկսել բուժումը: Եվ բուժման ընթացը շատ դանդաղ է, այնպես որ ամենօրյա զննումից փոփոխություն չեք նկատի: Մենք վարվում ենք հետևյալ կերպ. նկարում ենք վիտիլիգոյի օջախները ֆոտոապարատով ամեն ամիս, և ամեն ամիս համեմատում նախորդ նկարի հետ: Այդ ժամանակ հնարավոր է տեսնել փոփոխությունը: Կոնկրետ դեղեր և քսուկներ կան, որոնք դա բուժում են, բայց հիմա չեմ ուզենա նշի, քանի որ չեմ ուզում դա լինի առանց հսկողության և անկանոն:


Վահանաձև գեղձի համար բուժվել եմ, հորմոններն էլ նորմայի սահմանում են: Եվ հենց ամեն ամիս էլ կոնսուլտացիայի եմ, վերջին անգամ շաատ մեծ փոփոխություններ ենք նկատել  :Smile:  «Մելոն» քսուկի մասին լսե՞լ եք: Դե ոչ դեղեր, պարզապես կոսմետիկ միջոցներ են հիմա ինձ հետաքրքրում, որ գոնե մի քիչ պակաս նկատելի լինի...

----------


## docart

՛՛Մելոն" քսուկը դդմի կորիզի էկստրակտից պատրաստված պրեպարատ է, որտ նպաստում է մաշկում պիգմենտային բջիջների կողմից մելանին պիգմենտի սինթեզը: Ընդ որում հայկական է , ու դեռևս ամենահջողված միջոցներից է:

----------


## Apsara

Ինձ մի ուրիշ բան էլ է անհանգստացնում, իմ անհանգիստ մաշկը, չեմ հասկանում նրան, հենց մի քիչ նյարդայնանում եմ կամ անքուն մնում կամ եթե մեկ օրվա մեջ շատ մարդ է այտերս համբուրում անպայման թարախային պրոցեսներ են սկսվում, մեկ մեկ էլ բոլորովին առանց պատչառի: Շատ արագ սկսվում են ու դարերով չեն անցնում, հետքեր են մնում, էէհ մի իսկական պատմություն: 
Մեկ էլ ինչու են մարդիք սիրում հանգստացնել ասելով որ հենց ամուսնանամ կանցնի
Ինչ կապ ունի սեռական հարաբերությունները դրա հետ :Think:

----------


## Root

> Ինձ մի ուրիշ բան էլ է անհանգստացնում, իմ անհանգիստ մաշկը, չեմ հասկանում նրան, հենց մի քիչ նյարդայնանում եմ կամ անքուն մնում կամ եթե մեկ օրվա մեջ շատ մարդ է այտերս համբուրում անպայման թարախային պրոցեսներ են սկսվում, մեկ մեկ էլ բոլորովին առանց պատչառի:


Նորմալ երևույթա , իմ մոտելա տենց եղել չնայած ես աղջիկ չեմ բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում անցավ: Հետո ինչքան գիտեմ այտերը դեմքի ամենախոցելի մասն են , նենց որ մի թող ետքան շատ համբուրեն քեզ .. վնասա թե առողջական առումով թե էսթեթիկական  :LOL:  :LOL: 



> Մեկ էլ ինչու են մարդիք սիրում հանգստացնել ասելով որ հենց ամուսնանամ կանցնի
> Ինչ կապ ունի սեռական հարաբերությունները դրա հետ


 Ետ հույս են տալիս .. ինձ էլ էին հույս տալիս  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ի միջիայլոց սեռական հարաբրությունները ամուսնության հետ կապ չունեն , գիտեիր ? :LOL: 
(սրտիդ մոտիկ շատ չընդունես)

Վաշե ես մաշկի հետ կապված պրովլեմները գտնում եմ որ լուծելի է արևային վաննաների ճիշտ սնվելու ու նորմալ քնելու միջոցով: Վերջի վարյանտ, լավ համոզեցիք, սով պահելով: Սով պահելու արվեստի միջոցով շատ անձնական  պրոբլեմներ եմ լուծել ու օտար լուծված պրոբլեմներ տեսել: Նաստայատել(ստեղ կարող էր լինել Ձեր գովազդը և իմ մյախկի զնակը)նո  ռեկամենդույու սով պահել:

----------


## Apsara

> Նորմալ երևույթա , իմ մոտելա տենց եղել չնայած ես աղջիկ չեմ բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում անցավ: Հետո ինչքան գիտեմ այտերը դեմքի ամենախոցելի մասն են , նենց որ մի թող ետքան շատ համբուրեն քեզ .. վնասա թե առողջական առումով թե էսթեթիկական 
> 
>  Ետ հույս են տալիս .. ինձ էլ էին հույս տալիս 
> Ի միջիայլոց սեռական հարաբրությունները ամուսնության հետ կապ չունեն , գիտեիր ?
> (սրտիդ մոտիկ շատ չընդունես)
> 
> Վաշե ես մաշկի հետ կապված պրովլեմները գտնում եմ որ լուծելի է արևային վաննաների ճիշտ սնվելու ու նորմալ քնելու միջոցով: Վերջի վարյանտ, լավ համոզեցիք, սով պահելով: Սով պահելու արվեստի միջոցով շատ անձնական  պրոբլեմներ եմ լուծել ու օտար լուծված պրոբլեմներ տեսել: Նաստայատել(ստեղ կարող էր լինել Ձեր գովազդը և իմ մյախկի զնակը)նո  ռեկամենդույու սով պահել:


Հա համաձայն եմ, սովաբուժությամբ գրեթե բոլոր հիվանդությունները բուժելի են, ու մաշկիս վրա էլ դա լավ է ազդում, փորձել եմ գիտեմ, ինչպես նաև նավթաբուժությունը կամ էլ մակրոբիոտիկան: Բայց ցավոք այնքան նիհար եմ, որ իմ կառուցվածքի մարդկանց չի թույլատրվում սովաբուժություն անել: Ես ինքնասպան կլինեմ այդպե կամ էլ ժիվոյ սկիլետ կդառնամ: այնպես որ սպասեմ տեսնեմ բժիշկը ինչ կասի

----------


## Dr. M

մաշկը մաքրելու համար նախ մաքրեք ձեր օրգանիզմը!!! ամառվա ամենահեշտ և հաճելի միջոցներից է ՁՄԵՐՈՒԿԸ + սև հաց
1 շաբատվա նման դիետան, կբերի բավարար արդյունքի
փորձեք, վնաս չկա

կամ 
կոսմետիկ շատ դիմակներ կան, մաշկը հանգստացնող, մաքրող, թարմացնող
կախված մաշկի որակից (չոր, յուղոտ և կոմբինացված) կարելի է օգտագործել մոնո- և պոլիկոմպոնենտ միջոցներ
ասենք չոր մաշկի համար - թթված կաթով (գրեթե բոլոր տիպի մաշկի համար լավ է) մեղրով կամ բանանով դիմակ , կարելի է համատեղել այս բոլորը
կոմբինացված մաշկի համար - ձվի դեղնուց և լիմոնով 
յուղոտ մաշկի համար - ձվի սպիտակուցը

----------


## otar

Ապսարա ջան սագամաշկի համար ( ինչպես և ցանկացած այլ խնդրի համար ) անչափ oգտակար են ՀԱՆՔԱՅԻՆ ջրերը... նկատի ունեմ сероводород-ը ...

----------


## Anuta

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում Ակումբի բոլոր մասնակիցներից, ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա հայերեն գրել...

Սագի մաշկի համար խորհուրդ կտամ օգտագործել տաքացված յուղային թրջոցներ, պարզապես մառլյան թրջեք տաքացված բուսական յուղի մեջ (զեյթունի, եգիպտացորենի) և 15 րոպե դրեք ցանկալի մարմնամասին, շատ է օգնում... յուղը հեռացրեք գոլ ջրով թրջված կտորով, ապա սառը ջրով լվացեք։ Պրոցեդուրայի վերջում քսեք յուղոտ կրեմ կամ վազելին։


*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

*Գրառումը խմբագրված է (դարձված է հայատառ)։*

----------


## Hardcore Տատի

ինչ խոուրդ կտաք յուխոտ դեմքի համար՞

----------


## Angelina

Իմ ընկերուհիս պեպեններ ունի, և չգիտի ինչպես դրանք վերացնել, կարող ես մի խորհուրդ տալ: Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին երեք գրառումները ջնջված են: Որևէ խորհուրդ տալուց առաջ խնդրում եմ կարդալ այս թեման:*

----------


## Dr. M

> Ապսարա ջան սագամաշկի համար ( ինչպես և ցանկացած այլ խնդրի համար ) անչափ oգտակար են ՀԱՆՔԱՅԻՆ ջրերը... նկատի ունեմ сероводород-ը ...


իսկ դրանից կա վրաստանում, դրա համար էլ վրացուհիների մաշկը կարծես հատում մշակման ենթարկած լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Haykolo007

14տարեկանից դեմքիս վրա սկսեց դուրս տալ,հիմա 18 եմ,ահագին անցել է բայց էլի շատ են,ինչ անեմ  որ անցի?
Զիներիտ եմ քսում,Սելտոն էլ եմ առել,բայց չեմ օգտագործում.........ինչ խորհուրդներ կտաք?

----------


## Ani Xalatyan

Ինչպես կարելի է լավ սպիտակեցնել դեմքի գույնը? Նախորոք մերսի

----------


## Sophie

> Ինչպես կարելի է լավ սպիտակեցնել դեմքի գույնը? Նախորոք մերսի


Դեմքի սպիտակեցման համար կիառվում են զանազան դիմակներ: Սպիտակացնող հատկություն ունի կիտրոնը, վարունգը , պերեկիսը ... : Լավ արդյունք են տալիս կավային դիմակները : Բացի այն որ սպիտակեցնում են նաև շատ օգտակար հատկություններով են օժտված մաշկի համար: Հատկապես խորհուրդ է տրվում կապույտ կավը : Ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիայի համար կարող էք կարդալ՝ սպիտակեցնող դիմակներ, ինչպես նաև կավի մասին  այստեղ :

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Դեմքը սպիտակ, իսկ վիզն ու ականջները մուգ ավելի՞  :Blink:

----------


## Sophie

> Դեմքը սպիտակ, իսկ վիզն ու ականջները մուգ ավելի՞


Սովորաբար դիմակները ներառում են նաև վզի հատվածը  :Wink:  : Իսկ սպիտակեցնող հատկությունը պարզ է, որ հարաբերական է` չի կարող 180 աստիճան փոփոխություն ապահովել: Բնականաբար թուխ դեմքով մեկը  մի քանի դիմակով սպիտակամաշկ չի դառնա: Հետո շատ մարդիկ կան. որ մարմնով ավելի սպիտակ են քան դեմքով իրենց համար այսպիսի դիմակները շատ տեղին են: Կամ ասենք դեմքի մաշկn արևից վառվել է...:

----------


## Ani Xalatyan

կներեք իսկ ետե դա չի օգնում,ուրիշ միջոց չկա դեղերով կամ ինչ որ դիմակներով.խոսքը դեմքը սպիտակեցնելու մասին է.

----------


## Sophie

> կներեք իսկ ետե դա չի օգնում,ուրիշ միջոց չկա դեղերով կամ ինչ որ դիմակներով.խոսքը դեմքը սպիտակեցնելու մասին է.


Չլինի ուզում էք Ջեկսոնի նման սպիտակել՞ :Unsure:

----------


## Haykolo1991

խնդրում եմ ասեք լավ մաշկաբանի ուզում եմ վաղը գնամ,այսինքն չգիտեմ կոսմետոլոգն .թե մաշկաբաննա զբաղվում պզուկներ բուժելով

----------


## Անահիտ

> խնդրում եմ ասեք լավ մաշկաբանի ուզում եմ վաղը գնամ,այսինքն չգիտեմ կոսմետոլոգն .թե մաշկաբաննա զբաղվում պզուկներ բուժելով


կոսմետոլոգի հետ գործ չունես, կսկսի իր անիմաստ քսուքներն ու դեղերը վաճառել

մաշկաբանի մոտ գնա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> խնդրում եմ ասեք լավ մաշկաբանի ուզում եմ վաղը գնամ,այսինքն չգիտեմ կոսմետոլոգն .թե մաշկաբաննա զբաղվում պզուկներ բուժելով


Ոչ մի մաշկաբանի մոտ էլ մի գնա, էտ տարիքիցա կանցնի: Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում:

----------

Haykolo1991 (13.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (30.06.2010)

----------


## Նարե

> խնդրում եմ ասեք լավ մաշկաբանի ուզում եմ վաղը գնամ,այսինքն չգիտեմ կոսմետոլոգն .թե մաշկաբաննա զբաղվում պզուկներ բուժելով


Հայկո ջան եթե իսկապես մեծ խնդիրներ չունես մաշկի հետ ու միայն տարիքային ինչ-որ դուրս տվածներ են, ապա ես նույպես խորհուրդ կտամ չգնալ: Ընկերուհիներիցս շատ-շատերը գնացել են դեմքը բուժելու Երևանյան լավագույն կոսմետոլոգիական կենտրոններում ու բացի շեշտակի վնասից, ուրիշ արդյունք չեմ տեսել, իսկ բուժման մինիմալ կուրսը յուրաքանչյուրի համար արժեցել է  150.000-200.000 դրամ:

----------

Haykolo1991 (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ես լավ մաշկաբան գիտեմ, Առաջին մասից որ դեպի մետրո բարձրանում ես, էդպես ահագին աջ մայթով գնում ես, պոլիկլինիկա կա: Էդտեղի մաշկաբանը շատ լավն ա: Երբ ԱՄՆ-ից եկա ու ամբողջ դեմքս արտառոց ձևով դուրս էր տվել, 4000 դրամի կարգի բուժումով շեշտակիդեմքս մաքրվեց ու մնաց տարիքայինը ձեր ասած: Էնպես որ մեր դարավոր բժշկին հաստատ կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ, մանավանդ, որստուգման համար էլ կարծում եմ շատ չի վերցնի: :Smile:

----------

Haykolo1991 (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Քարտեզով նայեցի, Գործարանային մետրոն ա, Թամանցիների փողոցն ա դա էլ:

----------


## Haykolo1991

Բարեւ ձեզ,շատ վատ եմ,երեկ ու այսօր լավ արեւվահարվել եմ,մռմռումա սաղ ջանս...մեռնում եեեեեեեեմ: (((((
մի բան ասեք :Sad:

----------


## Sophie

> Բարեւ ձեզ,շատ վատ եմ,երեկ ու այսօր լավ արեւվահարվել եմ,մռմռումա սաղ ջանս...մեռնում եեեեեեեեմ: (((((
> մի բան ասեք


«Բոռո +  » քսիր շատ լավ օգնում է: Բացի այդ օգնում է մաշկային գրեթե բոլոր խնդիրների դեպքում՝ չորուկներ հերպես և այլն: Ես դեռ ավելի էֆեկտիվ միջոց չեմ հանդիպել:

----------

Haykolo1991 (13.07.2010), Մանուլ (12.07.2010)

----------


## Նարե

Ոչ մեծ մաշկային խնդիրներ ունեցող մարդկանց, որոնց դեմքը դուրս է տալիս, մի լուծույթ-դեղ եմ ուզում առաջարկել, որը միգուցե ինչ-որ մեկին պետք գա:
Դեղատնից պետք էգնել 1շիշ 2%-անոց սալիցիլաթթու, 4 կոճակ ստրեպտոցիտ, կամ կոճակներին համապատասխան փոշին, լցնել լուծույթի մեջ, թափ տալ, ապա 8 կոճակ լևոմիցիտին, որը պետք է նախապես փոշու տեսքի բերել, նույնպես լցնել մեջը ու թափ տալ: Որից հետո բամբակով քսել դուրս տվաց հատվածին: Դեղն ազդեցությունը կորցնում է միայն մի քանի ամիս անց, այդ ընթացքում պիտանի է օգտագործման:
Անձնական փորձից կարող եմ ասել, որ օգնում է և՛ արդեն դուրս տվածները չորացնելուն և նորերն է կանխում:
Ժամանակին այս դեղը կոսմետոլոգս ինձ վաճառում էր իր իրական արժեքից տասնապատիկ թանկ, իսկ իրականում ընդհամենը հազար դրամի հարց է:

----------


## Haykolo1991

ով գիտի Հելիուս կենտրոնի մասին,ինչ որ մեկը բուժվելա այնտեղ?ուզումեմ գնամ

----------


## Haykolo1991

սիրելի աղջիկներ....ուրեմ դեմքիս դուս տվածների համար դեղ եմ քսել ՉԻԼԻԴՈՆԻԱ ...ետ ունի մեղրի գույն ետ դեղե ....մի քանի անգամ քսելուց հետո նկատեցի վոր մազերս դեղնում տոլի կարիշնվիեն դառնում չոլկի մասը...գիտեի ինքննիրանա երեվի.....հետո հասկացա որ երեվի ետ դեղիցա....հիմա ինչ անեմ մազերիս գույնը տեղը գա....(((((((((((չեմ ուզում քյաչալանամ

----------


## araqscomp

> ով գիտի Հելիուս կենտրոնի մասին,ինչ որ մեկը բուժվելա այնտեղ?ուզումեմ գնամ


http://www.turbobit.net/vvbir9y403he.html
helyus kentron

----------


## ՆանՍ

> սիրելի աղջիկներ....ուրեմ դեմքիս դուս տվածների համար դեղ եմ քսել ՉԻԼԻԴՈՆԻԱ ...ետ ունի մեղրի գույն ետ դեղե ....մի քանի անգամ քսելուց հետո նկատեցի վոր մազերս դեղնում տոլի կարիշնվիեն դառնում չոլկի մասը...գիտեի ինքննիրանա երեվի.....հետո հասկացա որ երեվի ետ դեղիցա....հիմա ինչ անեմ մազերիս գույնը տեղը գա....(((((((((((չեմ ուզում քյաչալանամ


Շատ  բան  չես  ուզում, Էդ  չոլկիդ մասը  մենակ քաչալացրու, հետո սև մազ  կրակել  տուր   :Tongue:

----------


## Նարե91

Կորյակներից խուսափելու ամենալավ միջոցը հում կարտոֆիլն է... կարելի է քերիչով անցկացնել ու քսել դեմքին կամ էլ պարզապես կտրել ու դնել դեմքին, անձնական փորձիցս եմ ասում, որ շատ է օգնում, բացի դա նաև գրեթե վերացնում է կորյակներից մնացած հետքերը

----------

ՆանՍ (17.06.2011)

----------


## Nare1999

Բարև Ձեզ, մաշկս թեփոտվում է, հատկապես դեմքիս շրջանում, (ի դեպ էսպիսի խնդիր ունենում էի դեմքիս հետ երբ ինչ որ տոնիկ էի քսում, բայց հիմա առանց քսելու է լինում և ոչ միայն դեմքիս այլև ոտքերիս ու ձեռքերիս)  ինչի՞ց կարող է լինել և ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել

----------


## Nare1999

բարև Ձեզ, մաշկս թեփոտվում է, հատկապես դեմքիս շրջանում, (ի դեպ էսպիսի խնդիր ունենում էի դեմքիս հետ երբ ինչ որ տոնիկ էի քսում, բայց հիմա առանց քսելու է լինում և ոչ միայն դեմքիս այլև ոտքերիս ու ձեռքերիս) ինչի՞ց կարող է լինել և ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել

----------


## Վիշապ

> բարև Ձեզ, մաշկս թեփոտվում է, հատկապես դեմքիս շրջանում, (ի դեպ էսպիսի խնդիր ունենում էի դեմքիս հետ երբ ինչ որ տոնիկ էի քսում, բայց հիմա առանց քսելու է լինում և ոչ միայն դեմքիս այլև ոտքերիս ու ձեռքերիս) ինչի՞ց կարող է լինել և ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել


Բարև: Նախապես զգուշացնեմ, ես որևէ բժշկական կրթություն չունեմ ու աչքի չեմ ընկնում պայծառ գիտելիքներով, եվ այս գրառմանս դրդապատճառը պրոկրաստինացիան է, ու ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում ինչ եմ անում էս թեմայում:
Ստորև իմ շատ սուբյեկտիվ գիտելիքն է, որի համար ես որևէ գիտահետազոտական տվյալների հղում այս պահին չունեմ:

Մաշկի թեփոտման ու չորացման պատճառ կարող է լինել օրգանիզմի ջրազրկումը, իսկ վերջինս առաջանում է օրինակ ոչ բավարար քանակությամբ հեղուկ խմելու հետևանքով: 
Ցրտից ևս կարող է մաշկը թեփոտվել մազանոթների ոչ բավարար արյան շրջանառության դեպքում (այսինքն բավարար խոնավություն չի հասցվում մաշկի մակերես): 
Կարելի է փորձել օրվա ընթացքում ավելի շատ հեղուկ (հիմնականում ջուր) խմել, այնպես որ օրվա մեջ մինիմում 3 լիտր ջուր մտնի օրգանիզմ:
Ինչպես նաև կարելի է ընդհանուր արյան շրջանառությունը լավացնող վարժություններ անել, օրինակ ամեն օր պարանով ցատկել 10-ից 20 րոպե (հանգստանալով) ու ընթացքում իհարկե չմոռանալ ջուր խմել: 
Սուրճը, ալկոհոլը ու որոշ դեղամիջոցներ ջրազրկող են, յուրաքանչյուր մի գավաթ սուրճի հետ (կարելի է նաև սուրճից առաջ, հետո) առաջարկվում եմ մի մեծ բաժակ ջուր խմել:
Խոնավացնող քսուկները ժամանակավորապես կարող են քողարկել խնդիրը:

----------


## anslov

> ես որևէ բժշկական կրթություն չունեմ


ես որևէ բժշկական կրթություն չունեմ




> Մաշկի թեփոտման ու չորացման պատճառ կարող է լինել օրգանիզմի ջրազրկումը, իսկ վերջինս առաջանում է օրինակ ոչ բավարար քանակությամբ հեղուկ խմելու հետևանքով: 
> Ցրտից ևս կարող է մաշկը թեփոտվել մազանոթների ոչ բավարար արյան շրջանառության դեպքում (այսինքն բավարար խոնավություն չի հասցվում մաշկի մակերես): 
> Կարելի է փորձել օրվա ընթացքում ավելի շատ հեղուկ (հիմնականում ջուր) խմել, այնպես որ օրվա մեջ մինիմում 3 լիտր ջուր մտնի օրգանիզմ:
> Ինչպես նաև կարելի է ընդհանուր արյան շրջանառությունը լավացնող վարժություններ անել, օրինակ ամեն օր պարանով ցատկել 10-ից 20 րոպե (հանգստանալով) ու ընթացքում իհարկե չմոռանալ ջուր խմել: 
> Սուրճը, ալկոհոլը ու որոշ դեղամիջոցներ ջրազրկող են, յուրաքանչյուր մի գավաթ սուրճի հետ (կարելի է նաև սուրճից առաջ, հետո) առաջարկվում եմ մի մեծ բաժակ ջուր խմել:
> Խոնավացնող քսուկները ժամանակավորապես կարող են քողարկել խնդիրը:


Պարանով ցատկերը  խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս, / նաև քեզ, Վիշապ  :Smile: / շատ մեծ է ռիսկը ծնկները վնասելու: պարանով ցատկերը համեմատաբար անվնաս են երեխաների համար, բայց ոչ տարիքով մարդկանց:
Դրա տեղը շատ օգտակար է կամ  տրակում ռիվոկները /50-100 մետր / կամ էլ "rolling machine exercise": 
rolling machine exercise - 15 վայրկյան անում ես ամենա-մեծ արագությամբ, հետո 10 վայրկան հանգիստ, ու կրկնում ես ինչքան կարող են ես- սովորաբար լավ պարապած ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալը կարողանում է կրկնել 8-10 անգամ: Բայց ամենակարևորը պետք է շարժումենրը անել ճիշտ:
Իսկ մաշկի մաքրման համար կարելի է գնալ լողի- լավ քլոր տված լողավազանում, լողանալ մի 30 րոպե ու անմիջապես հետո մտել "steam room" 8 - 10 րոպե, հետո կիսասառը դուշ ու կրկնել գոնե մեկ անգամ էլ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ես որևէ բժշկական կրթություն չունեմ
> 
> 
> Պարանով ցատկերը  խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս, / նաև քեզ, Վիշապ / շատ մեծ է ռիսկը ծնկները վնասելու: պարանով ցատկերը համեմատաբար անվնաս են երեխաների համար, բայց ոչ տարիքով մարդկանց:
> Դրա տեղը շատ օգտակար է կամ  տրակում ռիվոկները /50-100 մետր / կամ էլ "rolling machine exercise": 
> rolling machine exercise - 15 վայրկյան անում ես ամենա-մեծ արագությամբ, հետո 10 վայրկան հանգիստ, ու կրկնում ես ինչքան կարող են ես- սովորաբար լավ պարապած ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալը կարողանում է կրկնել 8-10 անգամ: Բայց ամենակարևորը պետք է շարժումենրը անել ճիշտ:
> Իսկ մաշկի մաքրման համար կարելի է գնալ լողի- լավ քլոր տված լողավազանում, լողանալ մի 30 րոպե ու անմիջապես հետո մտել "steam room" 8 - 10 րոպե, հետո կիսասառը դուշ ու կրկնել գոնե մեկ անգամ էլ:


Մարմնամարզության համար առանձին բաժին կա: Էնտեղ խորհուրդ տուր պարան չթռնել, ես քեզ հավեսով կհակաճառեմ: Առաջարկս օրինակ էր ընդհամենը, արյան շրջանառությունը բազմաթիվ այլ վարժություններով կարելի է լավացնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բարև Ձեզ, մաշկս թեփոտվում է, հատկապես դեմքիս շրջանում, (ի դեպ էսպիսի խնդիր ունենում էի դեմքիս հետ երբ ինչ որ տոնիկ էի քսում, բայց հիմա առանց քսելու է լինում և ոչ միայն դեմքիս այլև ոտքերիս ու ձեռքերիս) ինչի՞ց կարող է լինել և ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել


Խորհուրդ կտամ բժշկի դիմել: Մաշկի թեփոտումը կարող է ամենատարբեր պատճառներից լինել՝ սկսած վահանաձև գեղձի անբավարար աշխատանքից, մինչև ալերգիա, վերջացրած զանազան մաշկային հիվանդություններով: Դրա համար պետք ա նախ բժիշկը մաշկը զննի, հետո ուղարկի զանազան հետազոտությունների ու նոր վերջնական եզրակացություն անի: Իսկ մինչ այդ խորհուրդ կտամ էդ տոնիկների գործածումը դադարեցնել:

----------

CactuSoul (09.01.2017)

----------

